# New..



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Photos!

Did I trick ya? 

Charlie










Theodore



















Emmit










Shiro










Ella










Jasper










Mali










Tilly










And 2 of Keiko after he had a bath in his water dish.. 



















Crappy quality photos because the sun was hiding behind clouds most of the time.


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

YES YOU DID! lol

Great pics, ty. Your birds are lovely.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow, adorable pictures of everyone. You have such a cute flock.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

ohh  I was thinking "please be new bird please be new bird!". You really had to burst my bubble :lol:. 
Your birds are always a joy to see though. Looking pretty like always.


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

they are all gorgeous..you take such good pictures!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Lmao, sorry! :blush: I thought no one would fall for it, but I was wrong.


----------



## prettybirds (Jul 16, 2009)

they are all so beautiful. I love those couple of you scritching Theodore through the cage opening, and man Shiro is just so stunning. That combination of white face/lutino white is so amazing.(I sure hope I got the names right. I wasn't sure if the names were above or below the pics. LOL


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are all so pretty  I would of fallen for it if you put it in cockatiel talk and not the photo section


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

I love how the sun can bring the color out in birds, makes them look so beautiful! Great photos!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL Spike, got me there. 

It certainly does Malorey! especially on Emmit which the camera hardly captures his right colors, this time it did.. only it's not his full body.


----------



## zukesss (Mar 23, 2009)

i love the pictures ( acually all your birds ) butt i don't no why shiro is my favorite ... and now im trying to find a cockatiel that looks like him lol


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL awe, thank you. 

Shiro is a clear pied. I'm so glad my mum ended up giving me her card to go buy him.


----------



## zukesss (Mar 23, 2009)

yes your very lucky he is beautiful


----------



## littlebird (Aug 26, 2009)

The pics still turned out great even if the sun wasn't cooperating that day! lol


----------



## Riebie (Jul 29, 2007)

You have a gorgeous flock! Such beautiful birds! I especially like Mali and Shiro, they are so pretty!


----------

